# tail



## j.sawyer48 (Nov 13, 2011)

as my gu has been growing hes been losing some at the tip is this normal ?


----------



## james.w (Nov 13, 2011)

No its not normal. Did he have any stuck shed or possibly tail whip something and damage the end of it?


----------



## Sirhc401 (Nov 13, 2011)

If it is stuck shed you want to make sure he has high humidity. And check his toes too


----------



## j.sawyer48 (Nov 13, 2011)

his nails are normal im thinking its stuck shedd ill boost the humidity up its always 85 or higher


----------



## Sirhc401 (Nov 13, 2011)

Try giving him a bath every other day. My red likes the bathes and it loosens up the shed skin. It is good to monitor them I always end up needing to get some shed skin off his tail


----------



## omgtaylorg (Nov 13, 2011)

85% humidity is plenty you dont want it too high or stuff can start to mold, try giving a bath every other day for 20 min at a time, and trying giving a teaspoon of COD liver oil once a week in one of his meals, I use it with ground turkey or i put it on the rats and let the fur absorb it...deff works wonders


----------



## j.sawyer48 (Nov 14, 2011)

okay will do I hope he's gunna be alright he's always had problems with his tail don't know why


----------



## KrazyReptileGirL (Nov 14, 2011)

has anyone had their tegus rip their toe nails from screen? do they grow back?


----------



## j.sawyer48 (Nov 14, 2011)

if there ever was mold wat would it look like and what could I do to get rid of it... Does this mean a vet trip?


----------



## TeguBuzz (Nov 14, 2011)

KrazyReptileGirL said:


> has anyone had their tegus rip their toe nails from screen? do they grow back?



Sobek is missing 2 toe nails, they have yet to show any sign of regrowth. He lost them before I got him, almost a month ago.


----------



## j.sawyer48 (Nov 15, 2011)

so last night he shed once again and most came off his tail then I sat there for a half hr piking the rest off wit tweezers hopefully that will help we are going to the vet if it seems to get worse after today


----------



## TeguBuzz (Nov 15, 2011)

j.sawyer48 said:


> if there ever was mold wat would it look like and what could I do to get rid of it... Does this mean a vet trip?



Take a picture of what you think is mold and post it here. If it's mold you're gonna have to clean the whole enclosure out and disinfect it; overhaul. Mold spreads.


----------



## j.sawyer48 (Nov 16, 2011)

he's okay no mold it was just dry shed.....After he shed the other night his skin looks better and the end of his tail looks good even thow he lost alil bit of it


----------

